# Charging to lift/re-set toilet



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

If anyone wants to use attached image to show why there is a charge to lift and then re-set toilet after tile install in bath remodel,
feel free to use image at your own will.

A lady was upset at a toilet remove/install fee
so we had to come up with this drawing.

We've never done tile cut around toilet, and don't thing we ever will.


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice picture. Pretty much says it all.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

What did you draw that in, Matt?


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

Looks like sketchup.


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

how much does that program cost?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

It's 495.00 or there is a free version from Google, just google "sketch up". I'm still trying to figure out if there is a reason to purchase the non-free version.

Matt- I'm curious why you need a diagram of how a toilet connection works to convince a customer that you don't do them for free, or why she was shocked by it? Did you spring it on her in the middle or end of the job?


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

That wax ring looks like a Krispy Kreme donut!:laughing:


----------



## HJ1 (Sep 28, 2006)

Matt

I cant imagine sitting at a table going over a quote with a potential customer and pulling that picture out. In the overall scheme of things I dont know that the customer is interested in reseating the toilet pictures. Thats funny as all hell. This is a joke right.:laughing:


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

Gordo said:


> That wax ring looks like a Krispy Kreme donut!:laughing:


I was thinking the same thing MMMM...donuts


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

I just got the latest sketchup update and it has lots more clipart among other things. I, too, haven't figured out what I'm missing in the pay version, anyone?


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

The program is Google Free Sketchup for Microsoft Windows NT platforms

also, if you're savvy, there is a free 3D warehouse in Google, do search for "3D warehouse". Then do search for object you're looking for in 3D Warehouse search and open in your Sketchup program, make modifications as needed, or leave as is. (Google does a lot of own toilets, fixtures, doors, windows, etc.)

We have a print out on card stock in our estimate package that we have for viewing pleasure on initial free consultation. Sometimes we have homeowners that communicate wiser in graphical units of information.

I had to sit down and use the "follow me" tool in sketchup for the wax ring element in diagram. The wax ring looks like a donut in picture but it demonstrates effectively the idea behind concept of beeswax seated under toilet. :w00t: 

The diagram is a tool for tile guys who lift up toilets, slap underlayments down over thin-set, screw it off, tape joints, set tile, grout, seal, and re-seat toilet.

Good Luck!

arty:


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Show a pic of what a mess it is to clean off the old wax ring in order to discourage them from doing it one their own. He doughnut makes the task look yummy!


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

your on the right track "Grunt"

the thing with that drawing is
It was a labor of Love.
A homeowner tried a DIY and got SOL.

Her husband Paul gave us a call to troubleshoot a floor problem.
We jumped on it like a frog on a lillipad.


How's your window treatments
Are they making a 35 rating yet?

Good Luck!


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

ron schenker said:


> I was thinking the same thing MMMM...donuts


Now I'm hungry for a donut.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

MattCoops said:


> your on the right track "Grunt"
> 
> the thing with that drawing is
> It was a labor of Love.
> ...


Window treatments........guys with pink polo shirts sell and install window treatments (I have actually done both but don't tell my boyfriend). Replacement windows are my game and .35 do not follow my name. We use .32 , .30, .23 . Hard to focus, my wife is watching Eddie murphy from 1984 on dvd,


----------

